# revamped site



## vonnagy (May 29, 2004)

must be something in the water.. i just spent most of the weekend changing my website around too.. still a work in progress...

http://www.vonnagy.com


----------



## oriecat (May 29, 2004)

Looking good, Mark!  I spotted a couple typos in your about section tho.


----------



## manda (May 30, 2004)

Looks great Mark!!!
Love the new look.


----------



## danalec99 (May 30, 2004)

Beautiful images! 

You might want to check the typo though!   




> Kia Ora! My name is Mark Nagy and I welcome you to browse my New Zealand website. I hope you enjoy the images of this country, there is so much to see and photograph here - it is truly a *photograhers* paradise!


----------



## vonnagy (May 30, 2004)

cheers all, and thanks for having look!. 

speling is naught me stroong poihnt  , but i'll correct those mistakes after woork! thanks for yer eyes!


----------

